# Quickest way from Astoria to Hicksville



## battalion51 (Mar 23, 2005)

OK everyone I have a problem, I think I found the solution but I'm open to suggestions. One of the lawyers I work for has Depositions in New York tomorrow. He has to get from Astoria to Hicksville in about an hour (tough I know). The quickest way I see for him to do that is to take an N/W train from Astoria to Penn Station, then LIRR out to Hicksville. LIRR has trains leaving every 15 minutes and it looks like it takes 45 minutes to go from Penn to Hicksville. Does anyone know of a quicker way to do it?


----------



## AlanB (Mar 23, 2005)

N/W from Astoria to Queensboro Plaza. Walk upstairs to the Flushing bound #7 train, it's a free transfer. Ride the #7 5 stops to 61st Street/Woodside. Walk downstairs to the LIRR. Total estimated ride time including transfers, 20 to 25 minutes. Maybe less depending on the time day as trains a more frequent during rush hour.

Also the #7 offers express service after 12:30 PM. Catching an express at the Plaza means Woodside is the next stop. Don't however wait for an express, unless it is rush hour as the time saved going express will be lost waiting for an express if the local is already there.

He could also consider cabbing it to Woodside, that should probably take about 15 minutes and maybe cost $10.


----------



## tp49 (Mar 23, 2005)

Another issue to consider is how far from the Hicksville station is where he's going. If he's going someplace not within walking distance of the station he might need to get a cab at Hicksville. I know Hicksvlle well as the only 24 hour manned post office on LI is at the west end of the station.


----------



## battalion51 (Mar 23, 2005)

All I know is Hicksville. :lol: He probably will end up in a cab on that end.


----------



## tp49 (Mar 24, 2005)

I had a pick of a sign at the Hicksville station on my wall at the U of Alabama always got a good laugh from people who saw it.


----------



## Conrail (Mar 27, 2005)

N/A


----------

